# Zapco DC amp terminal replacement



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys this is probably a long shot but I was wondering if there was anyone out there who has the ability to change out the terminals on the Zapco DC amps. I love the amps, but I absolutely hate the terminals. the power, ground, remote, and speaker terminals are all angled down at 45* this makes
installation rather tricky in my particular install. 

I can live with the speaker terminals, but would really like to see if there is any chance of changing the +,-, and remote to a terminal that receives the wire horizontally as opposed to angled down.

Here is a link to a photo of one of the amps, I couldn't find any good pictures of my own so I stole one from the Zapco site.

http://zapco.com/images/imageready/Product/dc/dc352/z_dc352lgview5_01.png


Any input or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Nothing huh?
I kind of figured....


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

This would be a hard one to do. As you would need a new terminal block that is the same dimensions and arrangement as whats already on the amp. Also would need to have the same sort of connection to the board. You could search ebay and find something close and try to replace them.

Car Amplifier Power Terminal Block 3 Way Speaker Block Heavy Duty | eBay


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

It looks like they are recessed back so they used the angled ones to get to the screws.
Otherwise Im sure I have the straight ones that will fit.


----------

